# Pygmy Rabbits legal to hunt?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it legal to take Pygmy Rabbits in Utah?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

No. The following is from the DWR's website:



> In Utah, the pygmy rabbit, mountain cottontail, desert cottontail and snowshoe hare are protected. All but the pygmy rabbit can be hunted during specific seasons. The white and black-tailed jackrabbits are not protected and can be hunted any time with any weapon.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a little info.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/habitat/pdf/pygmy_rabbit.pdf
http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/rab ... cology.php

I had one living next door last winter. It would come in the yard at night and pick through what was left it the flower gardens. I saw it sitting under a sagebrush over the fence several mornings. It was tiny and the pink tinge was noticeable. I would go out on the back porch in the morning and stomp before I let the dog out  .


----------

